

Are Marketers Causing Twitter to Be a Less Effective Marketing Tool? - outcyde
http://r3r.com/blog/2009/reduced-effectiveness-of-twitter-marketing/

======
jreither
Couldn't agree more. Spammers and marketers on Twitter are ruining the user
experience.

------
skmurphy
"Nobody goes there anymore, it's too crowded." Yogi Berra

